# New Baby Chicks



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I am new to chicken raising and would like to show off my baby chicks so here goes. First is Buffy the worm slayer it was purchased as an unsexed assorted Bantam. This little one is quite feisty. Next we have Bumblebee also a unsexed assorted Bantam whom belongs to my 8 year old son who is really enjoying having his own chick . This is the biggest of the Bantams but not a bully at all it loves all the other chicks. The next unsexed Bantam is Speckles and it is very docile also. Next one is Panther and it is a cute little one who belongs to my 10 year old daughter and she is looking forward to having it for 4-H. Then we have Sparkles who belongs to my 7 year old son and it is a very independent little chick. Then we have my 14 year old daughters Bantam Twilight and she is also looking forward to using Twilight for 4-H. Next one is Pumpkin and this one is a feisty little one. Then we have Big Red and this is little one is the second largest and sweet natured. Zenah is our next chick and this is a crazy feisty one always pecking at another chick or us. Last out of our Bantams is Weebles and this is our favorite one, it was given to us for free because it was very wobbly on its feet. We hand feed it and it is getting stronger by the day not falling over anymore and becoming quite the little ham .


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next are our Pullets First one is Panda belonging to my 14 year old son and this girl is quite the character always making us laugh with her crazy antics. Then there is Flash who belongs to my 10 year old nephew who has never been interested in any animals but he really has taken quite an interest in the chicks and we are hoping he will want to do 4-H next year. Next Pullet is Popcorn she is a crazy cute chick always running about making us laugh. Pringles is our next Pullet also belonging to my 10 year old daughter. Her next Pullet is named Chipmunk. Then there is Trixie who belongs oto my other 8 year old son and he says she is nice and he loves her. Then there is my 3 year old Nieces chick Roonie and she enjoys helping take care of the chicks with help. Cherry is the last Pullet and belongs to my 6 year old daughter.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Aw that's a nice bunch


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty little fluffy butts!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Baby chicks are growing fast Here is new pics The bantams first.

Buffy- I believe is a silver duckwing old English game

Bumblebee- unknown breed but same as big red

Speckles- Silver Seabright

Panther- Birchen Cochin

Sparkle- unknown breed but same as twilight

Twilight- unknown breed

Pumpkin- golden seabright

Big Red-unknown breed / 2 pics big red was camera shy

Zenah- golden duckwing Old English game

Weebles did not make it


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is the pullets, I still do not know their breeds I also can no longer tell them apart.

Panda 

Flash

the rest of the girls 

I also let them go outside awhile today because it was very warm today, they really enjoyed themselves


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the loss . And the others look gorgeous !


Current flock: 51


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow they are growing up fast here are updated pics of my chicks and some new members to our flock. Also we found new homes for the seabrights as they both appeared to be Roos. Sorry this is going to be a lot of posts due to only being able to load one pic at a time on my iPad.

First is Buffy


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is Bumblebee which I found out is a Cornish chicken


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then Big Red


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then there is Panther


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then there is Sparky we changed the name due to the obvious signs of being a Roo


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then Twilight


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is my pullets ,i believe they are a sex-link type breed and I can no longer tell them apart so I will only post one of them so you can see how they are coming along


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then there is Panda


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is Flash


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Our new additions are Big Momma. We were told she is a lavender Orpington


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

We got 4 barred rocks, here is one


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Also 5 Rhode Island Reds, here is one


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Smoky our new bantam cochin


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Roxy a bantam Brahma


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Kali another bantam Cochin


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

And last is Tabby another bantam cochin. Sorry for all the posts for some reason I can only load one pic on my IPad.


----------

